# took a buddy out this evening!!!



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Took a buddy of mine out for the first time this evening. Lots of fresh put up hay around here. First stand was a bust thanks to the farmers daughters having fun on the ranger! So we drove to another location with fresh cut hay with no luck. On the way back to the truck I heard a coyote off in the distance with a few howls and a few barks! I told my friend im pretty sure I know about where they are. So we loaded up and headed that way. I was pretty disappointed when we pulled threw the gate and the hay hadn't been cut yet. So I thought we would drive in for sways and throw some howls back at em and talk a bit. Well, just then I spotted them on a hillside to the left. I barked and stopped them about 250 yards. I would have ranged it but left the range finder at home so really im guessing! Saw the first dog stop and took my shot! We didn't see the one I was shooting at run off but we looked and im sure with the hay about waist high that I missed! Wow I thought I was still a good half mile from them. With the leaves on im sure my location was just off! Im glad my ole buddy got to see some action tho. 
Also I was surprised to see a pair together this time of year! Anyway just thought I would share!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The way you started your post I thought for sure there was a joke coming LOL They may be a pair with no litter or a pair of young males. It's good that your friend has a friend to take him out. I'm glad you all got to see something though.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Man at Least your out there! watch out you will get your friend Hooked LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

How warm was it ?






















.......................................


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

You know brian it wasn't that bad! We waited till about 7 in the evening and I was comfortable.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would think the humidity would be the worst of it.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes it was sticky! But like I said it wasn't as bad as I thought! I work in the heat everyday so im guessing im pretty adapted!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I remember that weather.....no thanks!


----------

